# apartments or units rent prices in Melbourne



## hisham

Hi

which months in the year the units rent price is cheaper? in Melbourne.
By the way I have to go on Nov. after I considered the Jan. 2010, but many things happened pushed me to go to on Nov. 2009 ....

thank you
Hisham


----------



## Wanderer

Permanent rental prices do not really vary month by month and a three month minimum on a lease is normal.
Check out www.domain.com.au re prices.


----------



## elkitten

Some areas are more expensive than others to rent too. Eg: Melbourne city, richmond (depends where in richmond), Kew, south melbourne, port melbourne......

There can be lots of affordable rental places in North and West melbourne though (i lived in west, which is practically north melbourne, and a lot of people i know lived in that area too)

If you drive or take public transport, don't be afraid to look a bit further out as melbourne is incredibly accessible wherever you are. Just google map the address you're looking into and see how far you are from a train station if you take public transport--shouldnt be far.


----------



## eford33

hey

i lived in Kensington. Great little suberb, 5 mins from the city and couple min walk to train stations!


----------



## mr.brightside

Ive been to Kensington once and it seem like you can just hug the place in you arms because its very accessible to all places you need to go.


----------

